
We help you find lyrics in Google Search - artsandsci
https://www.blog.google/products/search/how-we-help-you-find-lyrics-google-search/
======
amanzi
TL;DR:

> We do not crawl or scrape websites to source these lyrics. The lyrics that
> you see in information boxes on Search come directly from lyrics content
> providers...

